# Туберкулезный спондилит



## Гульмира (27 Окт 2011)

Добрый день Уважаемые!

Очень болезненный вопрос для меня. У моей мамы, 56 лет, месяца три назад начали болеть почки, так как до этого она прошла полный курс лечения от почек мы начали беспокоится. Сделав несколько снимков после МРТ нам поставили диагноз "Туберкулезный спондилит". Мама никогда не болела туберкулезом и дома никто не болеет, на снимке видно черное пятно на 3 ребре возле позвоночника, на спине, это было два месяца назад, ее положили в диспансер и начали лечить, организм не принимал лекарства и ей становилось хуже, есть она практически перестала, весь день лежала в кровати, каждый день по 12 таблеток за раз выдавали, улучшений не было, только ухудшилось состояние, потеряла сильно в весе, черное пятно уже увеличилось и перешло на 4 ребро. В данный момент она дома, в диспансере оставлять не стали так как она уже тает на глазах, дома тоже лежит и каждое утро медсестра привозит таблетки, те же, но врачи не говорят что это за препараты. Систему или что нибудь укрепляющее не назначают. Вены уже с трудом можно найти. Мы в отчаянии, неужели эта болезнь так ужасно протекает? или может все-таки диагноз не верный? Что посоветуете делать? Все анализы которые сдавали на онкологию вышли чистыми, только соя повышенная. Жду ваших ответов, пожалуйста ответьте!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2011)

Лечением таких больных занимаются фтизиатры.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Окт 2011)

Снимки покажите


----------



## Гульмира (31 Окт 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Снимки покажите



Сейчас возникла проблема со сканированием, как отсканируем, так и сразу же выложу сюда. Спасибо за оперативный ответ!


----------



## Гульмира (31 Окт 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Лечением таких больных занимаются фтизиатры.



Ок, нашли сейчас одного, посмотрим что скажет. А почему врачи нам не сказали что должен заниматься фтизиатр, и только таблетки дают и все? Даже не обращая внимания что мама почти не ест и при этом никаких систем для укрепления тоже не дают. Очень странно, наверное наши врачи сходят с ума


----------



## doclega (15 Ноя 2011)

Туберкулёзный спондилит - разряжение структуры тел позвонков " тает как кусок сахара". В моей практике встречал. Покажите снимки.


----------



## Гульмира (6 Дек 2011)

Доброй ночи уважаемые! жутко извиняюсь что до сих пор не могу выслать снимки, просто врачи их попросту не дают на руки. странно, и выписку не дают и историю болезния вообще уже незнаю что делать. По пследним данным: От таблеток маме лучше не стало, только хуже и еще поднимается температура. В самом начале у нее появилась шишка под правой грудью, сказали что жировик, и что это нормально, но как оказалось через полтора месяца так как шишка росла, температура спадала только из за системы, а еду она практически не ела это была шишка полная гноя. Она лопнула, гной льется наружу. Сегодня сделали ктг, сказали что там есть около литра гноя, и что его нужно убирать и чистить очаг операцией. Но почему они не сделали этого раньше они только разводят руками и говроят что все ошибаются. Сейчас делать операцию у них нет возможности, так как все операционные казахстана где оперируют туб больных закрыты, и только один институт и он откроется в январе. А что делат до января, только перевязки - вот так нам сказали. Чт посоветуете делать? постараюсь закинуть снимки на неделе. Блин почему они черными выходят когда сканируешь, а? нигде не могу осканировать


----------



## Ольга . (7 Дек 2011)

Гульмира написал(а):


> постараюсь закинуть снимки на неделе. ...почему они черными выходят когда сканируешь, а? нигде не могу осканировать


Гульмира, не нужно сканировать, лучше сделайте фото снимков. Подробнее  -  здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------

